# Nueva versión de Kicad.



## darea (Sep 14, 2006)

El pasado 28 de Julio ha salido la nueva versión de Kicad.

Como en la versión anterior he creado un instalador para windows y estoy trabajando en la versión para debian y seguramente para Suse 10.1.

Podeis encontrar la versión original en:

http://www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad/

Espero que os sirva de ayuda.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Serch (Sep 14, 2006)

Puedes decir las nuevas mejoras q tiene?? Es para saber si merece la pena o no instalarlo para mi, ya que como mis conocimientos son escasos...

Gracias por el aviso!!


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola Serch,

Probablemente ya estes utilizando ésta version, revisa en tu directorio de KICAD, y abre un archivo que dice version.txt
si ves la versión kicad-2006-06-26.  Es la última que ha salido

Te hago una traducción de que se ha modificado
Modificación del 26 jun 2006 :

Documentación:
                documentación corregida del portugués_brasileño.
                la primera traducción al ruso puede ser encontrada en help/ru/docs_src (*.sxw)

Todos:
	Traducción al Koreano del GUI.
                El código fue modificado para compatibilidad con gcc 4.1

Eeschema:
	- Los campos de Field1 a Field8 son ahora editables.
	- Los archivos de doc de componentes pueden incluir un url de internet:
		si el archivo de doc empiza con "http:", "ftp:" or "www.",
		el navegador de internet será abierto.

Cvpcb, Pcbnew:
	- Para la vista de 3D, el color del fondo se puede cambir.
	Esto es mejor para imprimir en vista de 3D con fondo de blanco.

Pcbnew:
                -  El editor de dialogos de pads tiene ahora una edición de la posicion.
	-  En Imprimir Postscript: la opción de plot tablillas negadas está disponible.
	Esto es útil principalmente para imprimir(en tal caso, un fondo blanco es preferible)
	- Cuando la herramienta de "Delete items" está activa, se permite al cursor moverse fuera de la rejilla.


----------



## darea (Sep 22, 2006)

> kicad-2006-06-26. Es la última que ha salido



Siento corregirte eduardo pero la ultima versión es 2006-08-28.

Saludos.


----------

